# Buying international shares



## AussieBoy (30 August 2012)

I thought this would be the appropriate part of the ASF to post this question.

I was just wondering who here owns shares outside of Australia? To those who do, I was wondering

1) Do you use an Australian broker (e.g. CommSec) to purchase the shares, or do you use a broker in the country that you have shares?

2) Are the many fees?

3) What are the taxation rules regarding the Capital Gains/Losses of international shares?

4) Is it worth purchasing international shares? I mean, have you made bigger gains relative to the share transactions you've done in Australia?


----------



## Peter2047 (1 September 2012)

For non-US residence, you need to sudmit a W8-BEN form to your broker so that you are not subject to any with holding tax. All dividends are subjected to tax. Not sure about Aussie tax policy on capital gain tax from oversea.


----------



## normo (3 October 2012)

Hi
I was told by my on line broker that the W8-BEN form must be sent direct by me to the USA IRS.

Are there any relevant forms when buying UK shares from Australia.
Regards


----------

